# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  حروف كروية .. انت بتتكلم كيف يا استاذ عبد المجيد

## مجدالدين شريف

*شداد ذهب الى الفيفا باسم كل الرياضيينقدمت مفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية ممثلة في لجنة الإشراف على الانتخابات خدمة كبيرة للكرة السودانية وهي تقبل الطعن الذي تقدم به السيد سيف الدين الطيب رئيس اتحاد الكاملين وعضو الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ضد ترشيح الدكتور كمال شداد لمنصب الرئيس بناء على المادة (16) البند الثالث من قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لسنة 2003 .


وبالتالي أتاحت الفرصة للدكتور كمال شداد لتصعيد الأمر الى الاتحاد الدولي الجهة التي ينوب عنها الاتحاد السوداني في تسيير نشاط كرة القدم بالسودان وهو ما ظللنا نحذر منه لأنه سيقودنا الى نفق مظلم وكل الدلائل ولوائح الفيفا تؤكد أننا مواجهون بعقوبات إن لم تتراجع المفوضية عن قرارها وسيكون الثمن غالياً وسيكون الهلال والمريخ أول الضحايا وهما مقبلان على مباراتي الإياب في البطولة الكونفدرالية خاصة الهلال الذي أصبح أمر إعلان صعوده لدوري المجموعات مسألة وقت فقط.


وسيدفع ثمنها منتخبنا الوطني الأول الذي يتأهب للتصفيات المؤهلة الى نهائيات بطولتي الأمم الأفريقية 2012 و2013 وبالتالي لن يشارك في بطولة الأمم الإفريقية 2015 بعد أن قرر الاتحاد الإفريقي تعديل موعد بطولة أمم إفريقيا من السنة الزوجية الى الفردية ويدفع ثمنها منتخبات الشباب والناشئين وحتى الحكام الدوليين.


وكنا منذ فترات طويلة ننادي بتصعيد الأمر للاتحاد الدولي منذ أن بدأ الصراع مع قيادة الاتحاد في عهد اللواء إبراهيم نايل ثم عهد العميد يوسف عبد الفتاح وفي عهد الأستاذ محمد يوسف ولكن كان رأي الدكتور شداد أنه لن يقبل على خطوة يعاقب منها السودان وكنا نقول له إن العقاب يعالج المشكلة جذرياً ويعدل القانون.


والآن أجبر الدكتور شداد على أن يسلك الطريق الى الفيفا وهي خطوة ليست باسمه فقط ولكنها باسم كل الحركة الرياضية وكل الذين ينادون ويدافعون عن أهلية الرياضية لأن الذي حدث لشداد يمكن أن يحدث لهم إذا ترك الرياضيون هذه المادة المعيبة في القانون وستدفع ثمنها كل الاتحادات الوطنية في جميع المناشط وأولها اتحاد ألعاب القوى الذي ظل يحقق إنجازات متواصلة في عهد قيادته الحالية التي في طريقها لإكمال دورتها الثانية.


اللجوء للاتحاد الدولي هو الخيار الوحيد لوضع علاج جذري وإيقاف أي محاولات من السلطة للتدخل ويجب على المجتمع الرياضي أن يدعم هذه الخطوة بكل قوة وحتى يعلم الذين يعتقدون أن الفيفا لن يتدخل من الذين أوهموا الوزراء المتعاقبين بذلك.


أما الذين يرددون أن تدخل الفيفا فيه إهدار لكرامتنا وعزتنا 


دكتور شداد الذي أجبر على هذه الخطوة لم يقبل عليها دفاعاً عن نفسه ولكن دفاعاً عن كل الذين يقاتلون ويعملون على ترسيخ مبدأ أهلية الرياضة وتحرير القرار الرياضي من تدخلات الدولة وتحرير القرار الفني ولا أحد يلومه وهي فرصة ذهبية ليعرف الذين يخدعون الوزير أن الفيفا لن تتردد في التدخل وفرصة لإلغاء المفوضية وكل القرارت المقيدة حتى تعود للرياضة نقائها وقيمها النبيلة.


أما الذين يحاولون خلط الأوراق الرياضية بالسياسية ويوهمون الناس بأن تدخل الفيفا استهداف للسودان وتدخل في شئونه الداخلية فإننا نقول إن الاتحاد الدولي واللجنة الأولمبية الدولية يختلفان عن الأمم المتحدة ومجلس الأمن وغيرها من المؤسسات السياسية فهما يتمتعان بعضوية أكبر تشمل كل العالم وهما الأعدل ويتعاملان مع كل الدول بميزان واحد لا فرق بين أمريكا وجزر القمر لا يستعمل فيهما حق الفيتو ويوقعان العقوبات على أي دولة يتساوى الجميع في الحقوق ويكفي أن نشير الى ما حدث مع الاتحاد الفرنسي ولو تدخلت الحكومة الأمريكية الآن في شئوون اتحادها أو فعلت مع رئيس اتحادها كما فعلت وزارة الشباب مع دكتور شداد فلن تتردد الفيفا في معاقبة أمريكا وتجميد نشاطها وخير مثال أن غانا فازت على أمريكا وأبعدتها من دور الستة عشر لبطولة كأس العالم الأخيرة بجنوب إفريقيا وأمام مرأى الرئيس أوباما الذي قطع اجتماعه لمشاهدة المباراة عبر التلفزيون ولم يقل إنه سيرسل قوات الى غانا لرد الاعتبار.


خطوة ما كنا نريد أن تصل اليها الكرة السودانية ولكنها دليل على أن الدولة حتى الآن غير قادرة على وضع الرجل المناسب العارف للرياضة على رأس الوزارة فكان هذا الصراع المتواصل، وكنا نتوقع أن تعامل الرياضية بنفس طريقة الثقافة التي اختير لها وزير من أهلها عكس الرياضة وكما قلنا ورددنا أن الثقافة والرياضة أفضل وسيلتين لتوصيل الرسالة وتحقيق الوحدة الجاذبة ولكن للأسف تحولت الرياضة بهذه القرارات الى وسيلة تفرقة ويكفي إسقاط ممثلي الجنوب السادة رودلف أندرية وسيستليو جوبا وابن كردفان طارق عطا.


وضح أننا موعودون برياضة جماهيرية جديدة

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لا حول الله ولاقوة الا بالله

يا استاذ اذا كان هذا المدعو شداداً يريد أن يطأ علي رؤؤس الرياضيين بهذه المهازل التاريخية 

فلا ومليون لا ... واذا كنتم معه تكتبون لأجل السودان فكيف لسوداني يجرؤ علي خطوة يعتقد أن فيها ضرر يمس السودان ( هذا ان باستطاعة الفيفا أن تفعل له ولكم ما تريدون وان كان بلاتر يقدر عي ذلك لكان أولي له استثناء نفسه)

نحن مع سودان حر من مؤامرات الشرازم وتسلط المارقين


يا أستاذ ليس مقالك أشبه بالزج باسم السودان في المحكمة الدولية

رحم الله السودان من مثله ومن أمثال المتشدقين به
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لك التحية مجد الدين على الموضوع الهادف ويحتاج فقط الى المداخلات من ذوى الفكر الثقافى الكروى ليثرو الساحة بس ابقى راكز
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*السخفيين امثالك هم اس البلاوى والحال المائل الذى الت اليه حالة الكرة السودانية
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*لو هنالك شخص يحب شداد لشخصه فاليكرمه ويحمل له هدية خاصة ويشرفه في منزله .

ما ورد في العمود اعلاه قمة التناقض مع الواقع
والمرحلة التي وصلنا لها في زمن الكندشة ..

*منذ متا كان النفق بغير مظلم !!ياتو يوم كان النفق منور .. سبحان الله !! 
* منذ متا لم نكن ضحية ..المريخ دوماً ضحية للقرارات وسن القوانين يعني ما فارقة كده كده 
نحن ضحية..
 يا ظل دربو عديييل يا شمس، كفانا من الرقراق .
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

 
وكما قلنا ورددنا أن الثقافة والرياضة أفضل وسيلتين لتوصيل الرسالة وتحقيق الوحدة الجاذبة ولكن للأسف تحولت الرياضة بهذه القرارات الى وسيلة تفرقة ويكفي إسقاط ممثلي الجنوب السادة رودلف أندرية وسيستليو جوبا وابن كردفان طارق عطا.


وضح أننا موعودون برياضة جماهيرية جديدة




 
بالله عليكم الله دا كلام صحفي يدعو لوحدة جاذبة


الفتنة نائمة لعن الله موقظها
*

----------


## غندور

*البيانولا والذى لا يجيد الرقص
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*فى مثل هذه المواقف(بتعرف صليحك من عدوك)
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*وسيدفع ثمنها منتخبنا الوطني الأول الذي يتأهب للتصفيات المؤهلة الى نهائيات بطولتي الأمم الأفريقية 2012 و2013

با لله هو منتخبنا الوطني لسة مادفع ..؟؟
المدرب زفت الطين الاصلع والهزائم المتتالية في نظركم مادفع .. سبحان الله .
المستوي الضعيف لفريق الشباب لا تدريب لامباريات ودية
لا احتكاك وهزيمة داخل الارض .. ده في نظركم ما دفع ثمن ..؟؟
إ بعاد النجوم من المنتخب .
معسكر لفريق قومي يصاب بي  الملاريا .. دفع الثمن ده كيف يا عقول الرياضة .
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*من زمان ماقلنا قبال الطير ياكلنا..

لا تعليق للتظليل بالبني
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ولكن دفاعاً عن كل الذين يقاتلون ويعملون على ترسيخ مبدأ أهلية الرياضة وتحرير القرار الرياضي من تدخلات الدولة وتحرير القرار الفني ولا أحد يلومه

قلمك دا كان وين ياحبيبنا لما الدولة اتدخلت واعادت مباراة النيل الحصاحيصا 
انت كنت وين لما سيادته حدد عدد المجنسين وقيد لعبهم لفرقهم والدولة اتدخلت وفكت الحظر عنهم
انت كنت لما سيادته صرح وقال رمزي صالح لن يسجل واتحاده غير معني قانون جامعة الدول العربية وتدخلت الدولة وسجل رمزي صالح

يا استاذ اصحي الحلمة انتهت
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

بالله عليكم الله دا كلام صحفي يدعو لوحدة جاذبة


الفتنة نائمة لعن الله موقظها



والله يا نصر الدين جاني احباط 
تصفيه الحسابات وحب الكنكشة والمكنكشين بخلي الناس تهبش ابواب 
مافي زول فاكر ليها بس لأرضاء شخص معين .
ديل رافعين شعار يا فيها يانولعا وتحرق الجميع 
ربنا يكون في عونا
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ولكن دفاعاً عن كل الذين يقاتلون ويعملون على ترسيخ مبدأ أهلية الرياضة وتحرير القرار الرياضي من تدخلات الدولة وتحرير القرار الفني ولا أحد يلومه

قلمك دا كان وين ياحبيبنا لما الدولة اتدخلت واعادت مباراة النيل الحصاحيصا 
انت كنت وين لما سيادته حدد عدد المجنسين وقيد لعبهم لفرقهم والدولة اتدخلت وفكت الحظر عنهم
انت كنت لما سيادته صرح وقال رمزي صالح لن يسجل واتحاده غير معني قانون جامعة الدول العربية وتدخلت الدولة وسجل رمزي صالح

يا استاذ اصحي الحلمة انتهت



100 100  تعاد مباراة المهلهل والنيل .. وانتو ساكتين 
القرار ده طلعو بلاتر ..!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

لك التحية مجد الدين على الموضوع الهادف ويحتاج فقط الى المداخلات من ذوى الفكر الثقافى الكروى ليثرو الساحة بس ابقى راكز



مشكور الاخ الكريم ارخبيل 

لو ما ركزنا في مثل هذه المواضيع فمتا نركز 

تحياتي ياروعة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*والآن أجبر الدكتور شداد على أن يسلك الطريق الى الفيفا وهي خطوة ليست باسمه فقط ولكنها باسم كل الحركة الرياضية وكل الذين ينادون ويدافعون عن أهلية الرياضية لأن الذي حدث لشداد يمكن أن يحدث لهم إذا ترك الرياضيون هذه المادة المعيبة في القانون وستدفع ثمنها كل الاتحادات الوطنية في جميع المناشط وأولها اتحاد ألعاب القوى الذي ظل يحقق إنجازات متواصلة في عهد قيادته الحالية التي في طريقها لإكمال دورتها الثانية.
أنا ما فاهم حاجة يا أستاذ 
اتحاد ألعاب القوي تابع للاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السودانية ؟؟؟؟ 
ولا شنو حكاية في عهد قيادته الحالية دي؟؟؟

طيب مدام اتحاد ألعاب القوي يحقق الانجاز تلو الانجاز

شدادك دا وينا بليلته الجاي يعاشي بيها

ولا تبقي علينا حكاية رزية ونطاحة
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

السخفيين امثالك هم اس البلاوى والحال المائل الذى الت اليه حالة الكرة السودانية



مشكور الاخ حافظ علي المرور 

الناس دي  عودت اقلامها ودفاترها لتكتب عن اسباب الهزيمة وتبكي علي الماضي 
دون النظر للمستقبل ..مع ان لهم اشياء جميلة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

والآن أجبر الدكتور شداد على أن يسلك الطريق الى الفيفا وهي خطوة ليست باسمه فقط ولكنها باسم كل الحركة الرياضية وكل الذين ينادون ويدافعون عن أهلية الرياضية لأن الذي حدث لشداد يمكن أن يحدث لهم إذا ترك الرياضيون هذه المادة المعيبة في القانون وستدفع ثمنها كل الاتحادات الوطنية في جميع المناشط وأولها اتحاد ألعاب القوى الذي ظل يحقق إنجازات متواصلة في عهد قيادته الحالية التي في طريقها لإكمال دورتها الثانية.
أنا ما فاهم حاجة يا أستاذ 
اتحاد ألعاب القوي تابع للاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السودانية ؟؟؟؟ 
ولا شنو حكاية في عهد قيادته الحالية دي؟؟؟

طيب مدام اتحاد ألعاب القوي يحقق الانجاز تلو الانجاز

شدادك دا وينا بليلته الجاي يعاشي بيها

ولا تبقي علينا حكاية رزية ونطاحة



الحبيب نصر الدين 
الاستاذ يقصد ان المادة التي استندت عليها المفوضية لابعاد شداد 
عن الاتحاد العام 
من الممكن ان تعصف برئاسة اتحاد العاب القوى ايضاً .
رغم النجاح الذي حققتة ..
لذلك سيحارب شداد من اجل كل الرياضات لكي لا تتعرض لما تعرض له من قبل المفوضية
ونص المادة المذكورة .
شفت جنس الكلام ده ..
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

فى مثل هذه المواقف(بتعرف صليحك من عدوك)



مشكورة علي المرور والمشاركة 

الناس دي بتمسك العصاية من النص
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ويدفع ثمنها منتخبات الشباب والناشئين وحتى الحكام الدوليين.

يا تو حكام دوليين عن من تتحدث يا استاذ 
متى تم اخر مرة اختيار حكام من السودان 
واثبتوا نجاح وتمت الاشادة بهم للمستويات الرهيبة 
التي قدموها .
ولا تقصد حكام الكندشة والتقارير المامعروفا اتكتبت كيف 
ولا حكم استاد مدني البي تلفون لعب الكورة في بركة مياه
وكان عاوز يتكسر بي سبب الكندشة .
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*شداد الذئاب المعاهو يقطعوا فى المريخ سنين ويجى زى ده ينتمى للمريخ ويدافع عنه انا ماعارف الزول ده مصلحة شنو مع شداد
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*يا اخوى مين قالك ده تابع للمريخ؟
المريخ يتبرا من مثل هؤلاء دة مصلحجى بس
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

شداد الذئاب المعاهو يقطعوا فى المريخ سنين ويجى زى ده ينتمى للمريخ ويدافع عنه انا ماعارف الزول ده مصلحة شنو مع شداد



  
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

شداد الذئاب المعاهو يقطعوا فى المريخ سنين ويجى زى ده ينتمى للمريخ ويدافع عنه انا ماعارف الزول ده مصلحة شنو مع شداد



ما عبد المجيد براه!!!!!!
كتااااار من المحسوبين ع المريخ هكذا  
*

----------


## الصادق

*عبد المجيد صحفى  مسيَس حتى النخاع ودى واحدة من بلاوى كثير من كتاب المريخ . بعدين يأخى شداد الجن ده مختلف مع كل وزير وكل رئيس مجلس ودايما على صواب ؟ خليه يروح وخلى النشوف آخرتا  وأحسن والله توقفنا الفيفا بدل ما نقيف بإخفاقات شداد (  المو نافع ).
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

شداد ذهب الى الفيفا باسم كل الرياضيين

الزول دا قاصد ياتو رياضين 
دكتور شداد الذي أجبر على هذه الخطوة لم يقبل عليها دفاعاً عن نفسه ولكن دفاعاً عن كل الذين يقاتلون ويعملون على ترسيخ مبدأ أهلية الرياضة وتحرير القرار الرياضي من تدخلات الدولة وتحرير القرار الفني ولا أحد يلومه

علي الطلاق انت كلامك دة فيهو ان 


وضح أننا موعودون برياضة جماهيرية جديدة
وهي افضل مليون مرة من عهد الفاشل والمدمر دا




:sm20::sm20:يارب اذا كان مقدر لينا شداد الحكومة دي تتدخل وتضع تشكيلة المنتخب كمان
*

----------

